# 7mm rem mag vs 30 06



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking for something with some better range.400 yards would be max but most would be within 320 yards.I have a savage 30 06 that shoots like crap.Its a 116 stainless accutrigger accu stock but finding a bullet that will fly right with less than 2 inch groups consistently is hard to find.I got another 30 06 in a savage that shoots about the same.My bro has a savage axis thats a tack driver shooting any bullet at 1/2 inch moa.
I was thinking about getting the tikka t3 in 7mm mag
Im not buying any more savage guns.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Tikka makes a quality gun and they guarantee their accuracy. I've owned a couple through the years and was very pleased with them. The 7 mag will do fine out to 300 yards, but getting beyond that will require quality ammo. I wouldn't count on getting a good group at 300 yards with a standard (cheap) load off the shelves at Wal-Mart (no offense). If you are going to be consistently shooting beyond the 300 yard mark, I'd consider a 300 mag. JMO.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sucks about your savage. Haven't owned one, but shot plenty and some have been top notch. I am a Winchester model 70 guy myself. Been shooting a 7mag for years. Tikka is good too, my next rifle will probably be a TC though.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Agree with big perm on the 300, however may be overkill for fl deer, gtg for bama deer though. I'm also a big fan of 300wssm... Good for deer to elk size game...


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a Remington 700 BDL 7mag. It was incredible. Accurate. If you have the right trigger pull and are a good shot 400 yards no problem. If you shoot deer under twenty five yards with the hot loads you can shoot through them before you bullet expands. Again, If your a good shot no problem, but if you hit a shoulder you can pretty forget getting any meat off them. Just a few things I know first hand. Never had a ticca. But love the Seven Mag.:thumbup:


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tikka t3 hunter in .270 and love it! I shoot Remington accutips through it and haven't had one carry it off.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

A 7mag with cheap ammo will shoot no different than a 300 mag with cheap ammo. Tikka is a good gun but its a light gun and will have some recoil and will be tough to shoot long range. Personally I'd go with a heavier gun, maybe even a heavy or bull barrel. I have a rem sendero 7mag and it shoots a whole lot better than I do. I have no doubt it will put my hornady btsp where I need it at 300, 400, or 500yds with the right situation. Saying that I have the same faith in my savage .308 precision carbine. Caliber isn't as important as knowing the capability of the gun. Whatever you go with put a good scope on it. One thats made for long distance shooting. Night Force, Swaro, Schmidt.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

As my screenname would suggest, I have the bolt action, stainless steel barrel with the carbon composite stock. It's insanely durable. I can drag it through rain, mud etc. and I've probably cleaned it 3 times in the 15 years I've owned it and not one speck of rust and shoots incredible groups regardless of the distance. Of course the secret to tight, consistent groups is one half optics, one half TECHNIQUE. I sighted this gun in back in 1996 (Leupold 3x9x40 with ruger mounts). Everyone else goes to the range to get it sighted in, or have to check their guns during the season. I take my gun out, pick a spot on the target, fire once and it's exactly where it was when I put it up from the season before. I've literally dropped this gun from my climber 25' up (gun strap came undone), went down, nothing appeared broke, climbed back up and then nailed a doe in the neck at 300 yards on the nose. 

The only time I adjust the scope is if I change ammo. For instance, a ballistic tip will fly differently than a soft point and things change between the 150 grains and 175 grains. I started with shooting 150 grain coreloks, used them for years. Then switched to various ballistic tips (winchester supremes, Vital Shocks etc. in 140 grain, but with Hogs showing up (200-300lbs) I decided to go to 175 grain Coreloks. 

I've been averaging 5-7 deer/season since 1996 and I've only had 2 actually not drop right where they were hit. Both times I shot those deer at less than 20 yards (right behind the shoulder) and when I found the deer the bullet had gone completely through so fast it never expanded. ALmost looked like the deer had died of a heart attack (see my 8 point pic I posted in another thread from last season).

If I have one regret, it's that my optics (magnification, not clarity) limit the capability of the rifle if I wanted to shoot further than 300 yards. 

If you compare the ballistics of the various rounds with various loads, you'll see the 7mm mag has an incredible range where that bullet is traveling "flat". I've sighted in at about 1" high at 100 yards and I pretty much can drop what I can see without having to "adjust" my hold. That's all you can ask for when many times you don't have a lot of time to get on target and get the shot off if a Buck is crossing a road, powerline, thick brush etc.

My grandfather shot a springfield 30-06 (he passed recently) for DECADES. He loved the gun due to it being a semi auto and he got used to shooting them in the military. He killed plenty of deer, but he had to "adjust" much more than I ever did sitting the same stand so we'd compare shots alot. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

You can't go wrong with either the 7mag or 300. Both are flat and transfer a lot of energy at distance. Love the tikka but it is light and will kick like a mule. You won't notice shooting at animals but the range will wear you out! Good luck!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Big Perm said:


> Tikka makes a quality gun and they guarantee their accuracy. I've owned a couple through the years and was very pleased with them. The 7 mag will do fine out to 300 yards, but getting beyond that will require quality ammo. I wouldn't count on getting a good group at 300 yards with a standard (cheap) load off the shelves at Wal-Mart (no offense). If you are going to be consistently shooting beyond the 300 yard mark, I'd consider a 300 mag. JMO.


So factory .300 ammo is better quality than 7mm factory ammo. Not sure you understand how that works. 


I own 2-3 of each of those calibers and they are both good calibers. The 7mm has a flatter trajectory, less recoil and high BC over the .300 for your deer loads. Plus if you load the 7 used less go juice. 

The .300 does have its advantages especially when you start throwing out 180gr+ pills. But for the most part they are pretty similiar in ways. For your standard deer hunting you can't go wrong with either one.

If you want a .300 I'd look into a .300wsm. Now that's a fun round. Pushing 150gr bullet around 3300fps.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Get yourself a tikka but gey it in .270wsm u wont have any problem shooting them at 400 yards plus


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

ive heard alot about the 270.A guy in my club last year used a 7mm mag and every deer he shot was DRT.Pretty impressive.I would get another 30 06 before a 270.Im really liking the way the 7mm mag looks.Recoil does not bother me so thats not really a deciding factor.I went to dicks and picked up the tikka in the 7mm mag and it was a very nice gun with a really good feel.I may go with that


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine are usually drt too but im not big on the .270 either but love the wsm


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

If u wanted to shoot it and try it out I could meet u at the range one day and let u shoot it to see if u like it


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> If u wanted to shoot it and try it out I could meet u at the range one day and let u shoot it to see if u like it


that the 270 wsm?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

At one time the remington BDL was labeled the most accurate rifle out of the box. I shoot a 7MM BLR and have no issues with grouping at 300 yds with Remington 165 gr corelocs. Never had the pleasure of shooting a 300 mag but would like to get the opportunity some day.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> that the 270 wsm?


Yes sir.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive got a buddy with same gun and he was killun deer out to 800 yards but he had a badass scope all I have is a 3 9 40


----------



## rab1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I live and hunt public in south miss. and our deer are on the small side.ive used a 7mm rem mag for the last 20 plus years.its over-kill for these smaller deer,but the absolute killing power of this cartridge is pretty spectacular.it just flat drops them.i originally got it with the hopes of going out west one day,but it never happened.by the way,i enjoy reading all the reports on pff when the season starts.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I shoot a Browning 300 wsm, but if you want some good ballistics it is hard to beat the ole 243. I'm going to buy one the next time a see a good deal.

http://www.winchester.com/learning-center/ballistics-calculator/Pages/ballistics-calculator.aspx


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Tat, the show best of the west is all about shooting long range.. check it out and look at cooper fire arms they build custom guns foe long range the 7mm is one of there top guns. 

Im not saying to buy one of these for sure way to much money. But they give a lot of advise on long range shooting.


----------

